# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > Dream Yoga >  >  Clarityseeker spills yogurt on her yoga

## Clarityseeker

This is my Dream Yoga notebook thread!!

----------


## Sivason

Welcome to the class. Take your time and enjoy the odd stuff you may learn.

----------

